# Fox?



## PBH

In the front yard:

https://i.imgur.com/nNDaZZN.mp4










is it a fox?


----------



## turkinator

Definitely looks like a fox to me. The big bushy tail says fox to me.


----------



## DallanC

turkinator said:


> Definitely looks like a fox to me. The big bushy tail says fox to me.


Tail with the white tip no less.

DallanC


----------



## PBH

DallanC said:


> Tail with the white tip no less.
> 
> DallanC


so a red fox?


----------



## DallanC

PBH said:


> so a red fox?


Yea IMO its a red fox. They are cool, fun to watch... unless you own chickens.

-DallanC


----------



## pollo70

Recently I have seen more dead Foxes on the roads due to all the new Home development, lots of farm land disappearing  west of midland drive & 1900 south from Roy to 12th street, they are pretty cool to watch I have chickens and pigeons never had a problem with them so far! knock on wood!


----------



## johnrr65

turkinator said:


> Definitely looks like a fox to me. The big bushy tail says fox to me.


+1


----------



## taxidermist

Black and White photo...….I'd say it's a grey fox.:mrgreen:


----------



## neverdrawn

I about hit one that looks just like that on main street by Loves the other night.


----------



## Orgend

Looks definitely like a fox. We have quite a few here in Tulsa and some farmers are taking action.I have a few neighbors that 
were devastated after foxes raided their chicken herds. It's really sad to have your livestock get eaten and I do admire these animals. The situation has gone so bad that some folks decided to call https://tulsa.aaacwildliferemoval.com/ in order to get things under control and get rid of the issue. As much as I love wildlife there are times we need to control their population to maintain balance.


----------



## PBH

got a couple more in the last couple weeks.

this is certainly a fox:










But this one (click the link below and watch the video), I'm not exactly sure. I get my own dog, plus the neighbors dogs on the cameras all the time. This is not one of those dogs. This is also not the fox -- it's larger than the fox. It's tail is down. I know it's grainy -- best I have. I think it's a coyote. Thoughts?

https://i.imgur.com/RAn01zW.mp4


----------



## pollo70

definitely a fox and a healthy one!


----------



## PBH

pollo -- click the link and watch that video -- tell me what you think it is.


----------



## Vanilla

Does have a bit of the look of a yote to me. Could be a fox again. Tough to tell on the video.


----------



## pollo70

The video does resemble a coyote, the posture when he's walking looks like a coyote!


----------



## Stoneger

Orgend said:


> Looks definitely like a fox. We have quite a few here in Tulsa and some farmers are taking action.I have a few neighbors that
> were devastated after foxes raided their chicken herds. It's really sad to have your livestock get eaten and I do admire these animals. The situation has gone so bad that some folks decided to call https://tulsa.aaacwildliferemoval.com/ in order to get things under control and get rid of the issue. As much as I love wildlife there are times we need to control their population to maintain balance.


You did the right thing to call someone that can deal with it without risking the animals life or his safety.


----------



## Steve G

Video looks like coyote. The still image looks like a fox. If your saying that both are the same animal I'd have to go with fox based on my experience. But up where you are perhaps the coyotes grow much thicker coats and tails than down here in S. California.

Edit.

Ok. I just had another look at the still image. The legs look a bit long for a furred up fox and relative to the wood pile he looks pretty tall for a fox.


----------



## DallanC

PBH said:


> pollo -- click the link and watch that video -- tell me what you think it is.


Still = fox
video = coyote. Whiter belly, thinner tail... has that sneaky coyote "slink" walk.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH

Steve G said:


> If your saying that both are the same animal I'd have to go with fox based on my experience.


I think they are two different animals.

I think the still is a fox. I think the video is a coyote.

I'd love to set some snares around here -- but with my dog, and all the neighbor dogs, I don't dare. Oh well. The cameras are fun too. I'll just have to settle for trapping skunks and raccoons, and taking pictures of everything else.


----------



## DallanC

Cal-Ranch sells a "live catch" coyote trap. It's kind of expensive... but you can catch anything coyote sized or smaller. The raccoon trap they sell is fantastic quality, a fox may crawl into it if it were hungry enough. Let the "by catch go", put a bullet in the brain of everything else.

Remington sells a sub-sonic 22lr ammo that is *extremely *quiet out of a rifle... just say'n :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## PBH

thanks Dallan.


----------

